# Is this spider mites?



## Smurf (Nov 29, 2014)

I started noticing this web stuff on my substrate. I have seen a few bugs that look like tiny spiders, reddish color. Tiny for a bug, but bigger than a springtail.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what you posted does not open as a picture....


----------



## Smurf (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry, it should work now.


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

The "web" stuff you posted in the pic looks like a fungus. Its normal.


----------



## Smurf (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh thank god, I didn't know fungus could look like cobwebs. Well, I must have some sort of mites in there but hopefully frogs will take care of them when I get them. I just don't want mites that are going to overrun and make my tank unsightly.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Isopods should help as well....check the various suggestions on spider mites in prior posts.....many posts..


----------

